
Stanford students vie to be 'Entrepreneur Idol' - abstractbill
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-vcidol14may14,1,4650729.story?coll=la-headlines-business&ctrack=2&cset=true
======
transburgh
I posted this story yesterday....nothing came of it.

~~~
abstractbill
Oops, didn't see it - sorry.

